# LZ: since I've been loving you



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm absolutely obsessed with this song from the Led Zeppelin 3 album. The studio version just gets me everytime.

I've tried the live versions on YT and they're OK, but it's the studio version with the squeaky drum pedal that I can't get enough of.

In my ranking it's up there with the best ever .. not sure if anybody else shares my opinion. In terms of similar songs, I think No Quarter comes next, although the pace is somewhat similar (both songs are pretty slow) it's mood is quite different and it's a good deal edgier and harder to get as a whole. But SInce I've been Loving You, is more backwards looking, nostalgic. As often with Led Zepp, it's probably close to blues song which I have yet to discover. 

If anybody has similar sentiments, I'd love to hear.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i do-did like zeppelin tunes. over the hill black dog..but they play the s^*t out of them on classical stations. just tired of them. I guess when one, more or less "grows up" with a group(Doors) one can get tired of them. and Since I've Been Loving You is ok IMO


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice blues. To tell you the truth, I didn't know it or can't remember. I never listened to Led Zeppelin's albums that much because my older brother was a - short lived, looking backwards - fan of LZ and I certainly didn't want to be like him, so I chose a different musical path. Funny how these chance elements define you in part.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

arthro, I am a huuuge Led Zep fan; I appreciate both the songs you mentioned, and many, many more. Everybody has their favorite groups or singers, and Led Zeppelin ranks very high with me, much of it due to the richness and complexity of the musical texture behind Plant's vocals. I recall a remark the music critic/composer Virgil Thomson made in praise of Alan Hovhaness' work early in Hovhaness' career as a composer--he said Hovhaness' music was like hand-crafted wallpaper: full of constantly evolving, unrolling, unique detail. Led Zeppelin's musical tapestry has much the same character, quite rare in rock, and either because of or despite that, they were and remain enormously popular. Unique.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

"Since I've Been Loving You" is great. "Tea For One" on the "Presence" album is Led Zeppelin's other great blues in my opinion, Page's guitar work is fantastic.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lovely song - I think any of those select few early Zep tracks where John Paul Jones plays organ (an instrument which was largely discarded after the first three albums) is up there with my favourites.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Lovely song - I think any of those select few early Zep tracks where John Paul Jones plays organ (an instrument which was largely discarded after the first three albums) is up there with my favourites.


Yes! I've always been very fond of "Your Time Is Gonna Come". Not one of the better known Zeppelin songs for some reason.


----------

